# "Breathless" by Me, Non-Fantasy Poem



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 21, 2020)

Here is a poem I wrote recently,

BREATHLESS




_
"Breathless,


When 


I


Saw


You,


Hopeless,


When,


I


Found


Me,





Hope 


Is


Small


Like


A


Single


Petal


Upon


The 


Green





A fire


That 


Hath 


The spirits of


Saints


A Cross


I bear


As a


Banner,


A love


I hold so


Close,


A fear


He dispels 


With Ease.





Your Smile,


Warm, 


Like the afternoon sun,


In


The


Morning, 


When water


Is


A 


Breeze


Soft,


Pure,


Chaste,


Friend,


My


Dear


New


One,


What


Is


This, 


The song the angels doth sing?


A fluted wind upon the highs,


Down


Into


The lands,


We sow,


A beginning


Into the warm pasture,


Walk with me.


I say hi,


You smile like a child,


As I fold away your chair,


Soft


Landed


Glancings


A very merry Christmas,


May


I


See You


Again?


Maybe...'
_


----------

